# will 2013 f350 tires and rims fit 99 f350



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

i have a set of 2013 rims and tires that are 275 / 65 / 20 and would like to know if they will fit my 99 f350 without a lift. and if it needs lift how much do i need to lift it? thanks


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Bolt pattern, yes. You'd need spacers to keep the wheels from hitting the front leafs though.


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

The spacers would they make the tire stick way out of the fender well ? And any thought on cost? Thanks


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

You need a 2" spacer to get you the correct back spacing. These are the best adapters made http://www.wheeladapter.com/index.php


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

2" spacers will do it, I have 06 wheels on my 99 f250


----------

